# Buying Furniture



## Greenlady (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi,

Our home in Tulum is finished and now we need to furnish it. The only thread I see on here is from back in 2009. We are planning on renting our 3 bedroom to vacationers until we can retire here in two to three years. Any advice or experience on places to buy or cost? 

Has anyone had experience with FurnitureMex out of Playa del Carmen?

Kate


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The yellow pages might be a good place to start.
Mueblerias Tulum Quintana Roo - Sección Amarilla
www.seccionamarilla.com.mx/resultados/.../tulum/1‎Translate this page
Encuentra aquí Mueblerias en Tulum Quintana Roo.

These places would not be in business without satisfied customers, so visit them and you are sure to find solutions.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Are you legal to be doing business in Mexico. Illegal renting of properties can result in your Visa being revoked and property confiscated. 

Furnishing .... go find what you want !!!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

sparks said:


> Are you legal to be doing business in Mexico. Illegal renting of properties can result in your Visa being revoked and property confiscated.


I found this article regarding what needs to be done to ensure the renting of property won't land anyone in hot water - in Mexico or NOB. It appears that prior to 2010 an FM3 resident permit was required for foreigners to be able to rent out their property, but now there is a simpler alternative which does not require an immigration document. The most important is declaring rental income in both countries and paying taxes on it, but you get a credit for the taxes paid in Mexico to offset taxes owed in US or Canada. 

The article explains it better than I can:

Renting your Mexican Property

Of course, Greenlady, you may already have done your research and know all this. Good luck with the furniture shopping!


----------

